# Hamm Reptile Show



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello , 
March 2010 I wanted to go the Hamm reptile show but I am on holiday so I am going march 2011 , but I carnt find any information like , what date in match and where do I book ... If you know any information can you please let me know or tell me some good websites . 
Thanks


----------



## MattThing (Dec 27, 2009)

Thought there was info on their webby but appears no.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

it is always the second saturday in march september and december


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

practical reptile keeping has information on shows and also organises trips to the shows. they have 2 or 3 a year i think


----------

